# Fx5



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

what do you use for media in your fx5 and where do you put it?

ive searched and searched and all i can find what each different media does. i read that in the manual. im more interested in what you use, where, and why?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

what do you have it for i have been told leave the filters on the sides in and fill all the baskets with bio max but others do differant mine has only been running for a week now so i cant judge it yet.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Leave the baskets wrapped in the foam it comes with for mech filtration and fill all three baskets with bio media.
Fluval biomax is a good choice


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i currently have nylon pot scrubbers in my fx5. i think i will eventually be switching to a different media becuase of my bio load (group of Macs).

i agree with ******, fluval bio max is a good media to use. you would probably need a half dozen or so boxes.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

seachem matrix is amazing for biomedia too , on their site it claims to be 10x better then ehiem subpro


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

I kept the foam on the outside and filled all the trays with ceramic rings.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks yo.


----------



## soitsbig (Jul 30, 2005)

I also kept the foam pads in and added seachem Matrix to all baskets.I also put a pc of rite size filter media on bottom of the lower basket under the matrix and on top of the matrix on the upper basket. It has been set up this way for about six weeks and the flow is still great.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I put a coarse sponge inside the intake guard, pulled the foam pads out and filled her top to bottom, side to side with as much bio max as I could fit in there. The coarse sponge get's rinsed off every week when I do my tank maintenance, did this for 6 month and opened my fx5 to find that it was still very clean inside. I don't plan on opening it back up for another 10 to 12 month now.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

HGI said:


> I put a coarse sponge inside the intake guard, pulled the foam pads out and filled her top to bottom, side to side with as much bio max as I could fit in there. The coarse sponge get's rinsed off every week when I do my tank maintenance, did this for 6 month and opened my fx5 to find that it was still very clean inside. I don't plan on opening it back up for another 10 to 12 month now.


What brand of sponge do you use? I bet an aquaclear 50 or 70 foam would fit perfect in there... Is that the only filter on your tank?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

As far as I know it's a no name sponge, I get it from a guy that runs a salt water stop in town... He sells it for use in sumps, I just cut it to size 









Looks just like that but comes in a big 2'x2'x2" slab, it's not a soft sponge and yes this is the only filter I run on that tank so that little sponge is all I have for mechanical filteration and the water is 8/10 clearness.


----------

